# So who else owns an E-bike? - pics?



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

That's mine below - Scott E-Genius 710+, only had it two months but loving it so far, after the past few years of crawling around the trails at barely more than walking speed i can finally get a kick from biking again - it's not the speed monster aka destructor of trails that many proclaim nor does it rip up hills at an ungodly speed (at least with me riding it doesn't) but what is does do is enable me to once more get out and about at a somewhat reasonable pace whilst managing to pedal a decent amount of miles, which is certainly more than i have managed in the past 8odd years.















So who else owns an E-Bike?, how are you getting on with _insert E-Bike of choice here_.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

```
[ATTACH=CONFIG]1059240._xfImport[/ATTACH]
```









Here a picture of my first in an early configuration.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

I take it that's a diy e-build?, what's the motor/how is it attached?, I guess it drives the cranks?, frame bag battery pack?.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

It's a Bafang brand mid-drive, replaces the cranks and BB and drives through the bikes derailleur and chain. Totally silent motor and internal gear reduction.... Motors start around $500 and batteries a bit less, it can all be assembled in an afternoon onto your existing bike. Got an obsolete DH or XC bike buried in the garage? This is a cheap way to see if it suits before $4000+ on a factory ebike.


----------



## Legendofzelda (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a BM Helio 27.5 e-bike mountain bike.

Bafang mid-drive with Panasonic cells.
52V / 750W. 980W peak power.

I'll post some pics later.

Igotsoul I like your kit. Looks sharp.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice Ebikes fellas! I really curious with that E710+, plus sized tire and an ebike! Man, you must be getting a lot of flack for that combo. How much mileage+elevation do you get out of a full charge? Whats the longest and highest ride you've done so far?


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Err.......no flack or suchlike in the slightest - I've never experienced a negative comment and I'm rather perplexed as to why there is so much distaste for them from the USA side of the Atlantic, if they (Ebikes) are good enough for Nico Vouilloz (possibly the greatest downhill rider ever) to continue his career on after his knee injury then that should hopefully shut the door on the naysayers. Every single person who has had a demo on my Scott comes back giggling and as excited as a kid on Xmas morning, and at least a few of them have went on and demoed and bought similar or other makes/models for themselves. 
Plus size tyres are increasingly popular over here as the amount of grip is so much greater than a 2.3/2.4 normal tyre, especially on varied terrain such as wet roots/mud/stone etc - which we have plenty of and they cope brilliantly on long days out whether that be in the Cairngorms or the Galloway hills where I stay.
In Scotland we don't have the petty arguments/restrictions on trail access either as we have a right to roam wherever we like/whenever we like, there's just one rule - don't be a dick and realise that the countryside is for everyone to use, which seems to work fine. I can ride where I want, whenever I want without any fear of upsetting anyone.

Longest run I've done so far has been around 50 miles and perhaps 3500ft of climbing with enough battery power left for another 10miles or so, that's using a mixture of the 4 assisted speed modes but my leg strength is pretty much non existant due to a spinal cord injury so for any hills I have to use the Sport or Turbo mode and for travelling on the flat or normal singletrack Eco or Tour mode is usually enough.


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

One of my four bikes is an ebike. KTM Macina Freeze 2015. Bought it mainly for year-round commuting, but I take it to the trails quite often (legal here in Finland):

Trails last weekend:








Last fall:








On my way to work


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

You guys are so lucky to have free access to EVERYWHERE you could ride your bikes. It's a shame that not the case here in the "Land of the FREE". People are so afraid of losing our trail access "privilege", that we actively police ourselves and make fun of (or outright ban our fellow riders' rigs) Trail access is a RIGHT that we should fight for. We need to stop being politically correct, and take a stand for each other. Most of all...Quit being a dick to each other....That's just my stance! 

Maybe I should just move to Scotland instead. You guys got some amazing riding spots. I would love to get the chance to go there once in my lifetime and ride..Heck I'll ride an EBIKE! That way I could cover more ground and truly explore. Ride on guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I love that KTM too! I'm starting to save up for the Spesh Turbo Levo


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Capt.Ogg : Your KTM looks like a heap of fun for those conditions - I've took my Scott out in a recent snowfall but there was only a paltry few inches so nothing like what you experience in Finland, still bloody good fun and the combination of the motor and the plus sized tyres made for an entertaining day out.

I particularly like your 2nd pic , an ebike and an atheistic true statement of fact written on Precambrian rock, i can see the MTB riding religious zealots "the world was created in 7days and ebikes have no place on our trails" spitting feathers as i type - i may just borrow that statement for a section of my local trails :thumbsup:

















3" tyres work surprisingly well on snow

Edit : PinoyMTBer - move over here, we've got plenty of room and the right to ride, roam and camp where you like over all of Scotland, admittingly Scotland is only 30,000 sq miles but there's more than enough to go around for everyone


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi I am a 56yr former MX racer from dist 15 (Indiana) and a long time MT biker I am also handicap I built my Elec bike to get me back riding agene it works great !!!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I mounted my second battery pack today to see how it fits. The lower Shark pack is 11.5ah of cells that can discharge at high rates w/o overheating and is the main battery. It's removable, but only with the bike in a workstand and the shock removed!

The upper pack is for longer rides (over 17mi) and has 13.4ah of cells that have a bit more energy density, but can't deliver sustained amperage for very long w/o getting warm. I doth really think this will be a problem since I am geared to keep the motor spinning and the load low.

I'm 1/2 finished swapping over to a different set of tires since our wet winter was such a bust. Off with Bud and Lou and on with FBF and FBR... I also replaced all the black Velcro wraps and zip-ties with orange equivalents and covered the cables with orange heat shrink and cable wrap. The connectors are black sparkless XT90-S


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

That's quite a battery pack, I certainly wouldn't want to rattle my plums off that at speed :eekster: The position of the motor would unfortunately be a problem on my trails, there's a fair amount of rocks and the occasional tree to get over so I figure it'd get a fair bit of abuse, how would it hold up to direct hits or stones thrown up from the front wheel?. My Scott has the motor covered by a thick alloy plate that's integral to the frame then a plastic bash guard covering everything, I took a hefty hit on the guard last weekend through a rock garden on one of the downhill race trails but it survived unscathed, it fairly rattled my teeth though. I'm dropping to 165mm cranks as its fitted with 175mm at the moment which when the suspension is compressed means they are constantly clipping on rocks, roots and tree stumps.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

No problems with motor strikes yet. I think there is more room than it appears in the picture although with any decent amount of sag in the suspension you eat up a bit of clearance. These are 147mm cranks: I like them....


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Capt.Ogg said:


> One of my four bikes is an ebike. KTM Macina Freeze 2015. Bought it mainly for year-round commuting, but I take it to the trails quite often (legal here in Finland):
> 
> Trails last weekend:
> View attachment 1060307
> ...


Nice!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

2001 intense xc tracer some crappy zoom forks soon to be foxs talas


----------



## Legendofzelda (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's a pic of mine.










And a video





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-DK (Apr 6, 2016)

I have 3 bikes 2 for me and 1 for my girlfriend

Haibike Nduro Pro 2015















Haibike Xduro Pro 27.5 2014









Haibike Xduro Life 2014


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow those are really nice don't think we can get those state side , How do you like them?


----------



## goodchat (May 29, 2015)

Having relied ~solely on an ebike for over 2 years, may I suggest that battery mounting be taken into account when choosing a frame.

IMHO, you will lust after a lifepo4 pouch cell assembly, and it will be bigger, heavier and more regularly shaped that the cannister cell pack supplied with the bike.

The ideal and least restrictive location would be centrally, between riders legs, inside the center triangle of the more traditional MTB frames. Curved frames are restrictive.


----------



## adamcooks (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll post mine, MXUS3000 motor 24S 20AH battery (100.6V hot off charger). I make my commute of 31 miles at just 1 hour, through the Oakland hills, work my 10 hour restaurant shift then ride 31 miles home. 200mm BB7's, 26" rear wheel, 29" front, Domino resistive throttle. CAv3 controlling everything. Turned up it goes very fast


----------



## goodchat (May 29, 2015)

Your rig gives me much food for thought adam. I suspect we are kindred spirits.

You dont say if you recharge at work???

Mine is a 24 gear 350w mid drive - extremely good for my 75kg but a wimpy battery I hate.

On yours, with all that voltage, who needs gears it seems these days with modern controllers.

29" front & 26" back wheel is an awesome concept I hadnt thought of. Of course!!!

a/ swap front forks to 29" compatible ones (and disks while at it?)- stick w/ standard mtb frame - a cheap and familiar comfort zone vs a customised/off standard frame

b/ solves (halves) the too high riding/center of gravity thing I hear about 29ers

c/ front is where you feel the bumps/maximise rolling resistance more due to smaller 26" wheel - the physics are different for the trailing wheel what with the slope of the front forks and all.

d/ stronger powered drive wheel & standard diameter and hence, gearing.

LOVE IT (if indeed it works as i assume, yours is factory built i guess.)

a fancy controller like that is new to me, sound cool, shall google it - big isnt it?


----------



## goodchat (May 29, 2015)

as your bike illustrates it so well, I shall say it here.

ebikes introduce a new factor. where do you put the battery?

ideally, where you have - within in the center triangle.

maybe preference should be shown for frames which maximise this space.

from your snap, your bike is good, but even it could be better if not for the curvy bit at the steering head. Ye old steel MTBs were ideal in this respect.

your triangle pak is definitely the right approach for a powerful, heavy battery. That using lifepo4 pouch cells would be my ideal


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Look at a 2005 Giant Team DH bike that's my next build as soon as I can find one , The battery placement is as important as the kit your going to use and is often over looked. Battery placement should not be a after thought


----------

